# what does everyone put in their budgies chop



## FeatheredFriends90 (8 mo ago)

I've heard it's better for them to eat these instead of seed alone. I want to try my new budgie on some but im not sure what your supposed to put in it. And is it best to give it to them first thing in the morning?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I chop kale, romaine lettuce, and shredded carrots as the base and to that you can add other various veggies and I sometimes top it off with cooked quiona. You do not have to offer veggies in a chop form, you can clip something to the cage and see if they try it. At first they may not touch it because they do not see it as food but don't give up.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

A random mix of: Sprouts, carrots, sweet potato, chili peppers, bell peppers, cilantro, peas, corn, dill, zucchini and ….a lot of other stuff


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

The biggest issue my birds have with chop is how moist it is. They can't seem to abide any food that is wet.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

ChickWas said:


> The biggest issue my birds have with chop is how moist it is. They can't seem to abide any food that is wet.


I think that my boys have a similar challenge. They don't care for chop that is overly "fine". They seem to prefer bigger chunks of veggies than just a mush of vegetable matter.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please read the information in the stickies in the Diet and Nutrition section of the forum as well as the Budgie Articles regarding Diet and Nutrition.
You will find information on different ways to present vegetables. 
There is also a sub-forum with Recipes for Budgies*


----------

